# Quest: Gästepass Belohnung: Glücklicher Tester



## Gregsarus (25. Mai 2012)

Moin moin Community,

Ich hab eine Quest zuvergeben.

Ich suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3
In weiten World wide Web habe Ich gesucht, auch vieles gefunden, doch nix bekommen.
Darum gesuche Ich bei Euch einen Gästepass. 




Belohnung: Questgeber glücklich gemacht. 


Mfg
Gregsarus


----------



## Gregsarus (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe einen bekommen der funktionert.
Vielen Dank an​​Breakerone​


----------

